# Welcher Motor für mein Schlauchboot



## Peat88 (15. November 2009)

Hab da mal ne Frage hab keine ahnung welcher Motor für mein Boot geeignet wäre

Bootsgröße: L 335 x B 139 x H 38 cm
- Gewicht funktionsbereit ca. 25 kg
+2 Person und Tackle bis zur Angelstelle müssen keine Hochgeschwindigkeitsfahrten sein

Hab mir mal den Rhino VX 34 angesehen weiß aber nicht ob der reicht

Danke im voraus
|kopfkrat


----------



## Lorenz (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welcher Motor für mein Schlauchboot*

Hi

wo soll es denn hingehen?


----------



## Peat88 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welcher Motor für mein Schlauchboot*

Bei uns übern See ca.300ha oft stärkere Wellen waren mal draußen nur mit rudern ende vom lied 5km um See laufen war nicht schön


----------



## Ollek (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welcher Motor für mein Schlauchboot*



Peat88 schrieb:


> Hab mir mal den Rhino VX 34 angesehen weiß aber nicht ob der reicht
> 
> Danke im voraus
> |kopfkrat



Dicke reicht der, frag mich nur obs Boot reicht?

Gruss


----------



## Merlin (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welcher Motor für mein Schlauchboot*

Ich würde auch einen Rhino VX empfehlen.
Der VX 34 langt für dein Boot wenn du keine Rennen fahren willst.


----------

